# Lost Schipperke in Marham , Ontario



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

LOST: Cleo the Schipperke slipped her collar on her poor dog-sitter yesterday an...d is lost in the area of Woodbine north of 16th Avenue in Markham. She's about 12 lbs, shiny black coat, pointy ears and nose, and no tail. Please, if you live the area or know people who do, could you pass this along? Call me anytime, day or night if you see her at 647-995-9481. We are desperate to have her home!

this lady owns one of my pups, is a FANTASTIC owner , has 3 schips, if anyone hears of anything please contact her


----------

